# Pasta sauce day.



## Rocky (Sep 1, 2017)

Periodically, I make a large batch of pasta sauce and we freeze it in 1 quart freezer bags. Here are the ingredients and three types of tomatoes we use. The sauce comes in handy for pasta dishes, of course, and other specialties like eggplant parmesan and braciole. The ingredients in the bowls are diced bell pepper, grated carrot and diced onion. Of course, a good bit of "vitamin G" goes in along with EVOO, wine, red pepper flakes and dry Italian herbs.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 1, 2017)

You forgot to mention the Valpolicella. Or was that for the chef?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 1, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> You forgot to mention the Valpolicella. Or was that for the chef?



Actually Jim, I put that out for the photo (it was unopened at the time but I am drinking it now!). I used about a cup of my blend of "Super Tuscan" (50% Cabernet Sauvignon, 25% Sangiovese and 25% Merlot) that we had left from last night.


----------



## Mismost (Sep 1, 2017)

I need a great simple marinara sauce recipe. I had one i loved...had tomato sauce, onions, carrots, basil, oregeno, and the very end you put in a single teaspoon of honey. It was good simple and pretty quick. I lost that recipe! one of the few recipes I actually followed.

Always amazed me how that tiny amount of honey just POPPED the flavor of that sauce yet it did not taste sweet just savory.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 1, 2017)

Here they are, 10 quarts (more or less) in the final cooling stage before freezing. I need to do this about every two months. We were down to our last one (the frozen one above in the original post) and I want to make some eggplant parmesan this week. This is a meatless sauce but it is a simple matter to add meat and stew it in the sauce. Very versatile.

I know it looks like just 8 but there are really 10 bags.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 1, 2017)

Looks Great. I've neighbors from Washington that bring me Tomatoes. I make as much Salsa as I can for pizzas over the winter and spring. Great stuff if you can get it cooked up and canned.


----------

